# La pagella dei Virologi del mondo: alcuni Italiani tra i peggiori



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
con più di 50 punti si è sufficienti, sopra gli 80 si ha una certa autorevolezza e via via a salire.
Il primo in classifica è Anthony Fauci (174), virologo di riferimento di Trump.
In Italia solo 3 hanno una certa autorevolezza e non sono consulenti del governo 
ne si fanno vedere in tv: Mantovani dell’Humanitas (167), Remuzzi dell’Istituto ***** ( 158) e
Gattinoni che però lavora in Germania (84).
A seguire Ascierto (63), Ippolito (61), Rezza (59), Galli (51), Crisanti (49), Capua (48).
Molto in basso troviamo: Ricciardi (39), Lopalco (33).
Chiudono tristemente la classifica: *Burioni (26)*, Gismondo (22), *Brusaferro (21)*, *Pregliasco (14)*,
*Tarro (10)*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Su Burioni fra gli ultimi avrei scommesso la testa


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Su Burioni fra gli ultimi avrei scommesso la testa



Ma guarda un po’? Che strano?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma guarda un po’? Che strano?



Burioni


----------



## sacchino (2 Maggio 2020)

E' da mesi che continuo a dire che sono solo dei ciarlatani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Burioni è un pagliaccio. Basti pensare che ha fatto uscire il suo libro in piena epidemia apposta


----------



## Lambro (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Mantovani è stato intervistato una settimana fà ed è *SUPERCAUTO* sulle riaperture per il comportamento rilassato della gente,*smentisce* l'attenuarsi della carica virale e si pone moltissimi dubbi sul Covid in quanto virus dal comportamento nuovo come la risposta immunitaria che solitamente avviene subito mentre col Covid arriva anche 15 giorni dopo.
Questo virus, parole sempre sue, dovrebbe rendere i ricercatori consapevoli dei propri limiti di conoscenza.
Ma qui ovviamente siam tutti virologi da tastiera che san giudicare che son tutti pagliacci etcetc, la stessa cosa poi che si faceva all'inizio della pandemia dove in tanti ridevano e sbeffeggiavano chi si preoccupava di cosa sarebbe potuto accadere.
Cmq l'articolo è veramente molto tendenzioso, la chiosa finale dice tutto.
Comunque, se lo dice il *miglior* virologo italiano, dobbiamo credergli oppure continuiamo a crederci superman epidemiologi da tastiera?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Maggio 2020)

Sburioni ciarlatano supponente, beh che ti aspetti da uno che è ospite praticamente fisso da Fazioso, che fa del denigrare la sua unica arma nei dibattiti, che fa il fenomeno sui social


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Ricciardi è formalmente il minisrto alla sanità e Brusaferro il presidente dell'ISS. Siamo in ottime mani dai


----------



## Swaitak (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



chissà perche i peggiori sono presenze fisse dei salotti televisivi..


----------



## Konrad (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Il Prof. Crisanti è il virologo di riferimento del comitato scientifico veneto.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mantovani è stato intervistato una settimana fà ed è *SUPERCAUTO* sulle riaperture per il comportamento rilassato della gente,*smentisce* l'attenuarsi della carica virale e si pone moltissimi dubbi sul Covid in quanto virus dal comportamento nuovo come la risposta immunitaria che solitamente avviene subito mentre col Covid arriva anche 15 giorni dopo.
> Questo virus, parole sempre sue, dovrebbe rendere i ricercatori consapevoli dei propri limiti di conoscenza.
> Ma qui ovviamente siam tutti virologi da tastiera che san giudicare che son tutti pagliacci etcetc, la stessa cosa poi che si faceva all'inizio della pandemia dove in tanti ridevano e sbeffeggiavano chi si preoccupava di cosa sarebbe potuto accadere.
> Cmq l'articolo è veramente molto tendenzioso, la chiosa finale dice tutto.
> Comunque, se lo dice il *miglior* virologo italiano, dobbiamo credergli oppure continuiamo a crederci superman epidemiologi da tastiera?


E vabbè figurati...
Per me è un altro fatto che mi induce a non credere più a nessuno. Gente che ne ha dette di ogni senza praticamente sapere nulla di certo.
Poi evidentemente continui a non capire il mio punto di vista.

Non so più che dire mah


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ricciardi è formalmente il minisrto alla sanità e Brusaferro il presidente dell'ISS. Siamo in ottime mani dai



Ma si figurati. Abbiamo dato il potere a sta gente qua...
Gente che ormai si crede star delle tv


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Remuzzi e Mantovani non si fanno vedere in TV, è un bell' azzardo da dire 

Forse hai seguito poco, io li ho visti mille volte.

Certo, hanno la dignità di non andare dalla D' Urso.

A me piacciono molto.

Mantovani è un po' meno televisivo, lo vedi proprio che è più "da laboratorio".

Mentre Remuzzi terrebbe comizi di ore se lo lasciassero fare 

Ad ogni modo, queste sopra sono classifiche che tanto detestiamo nel calcio.

Hanno un significato, ma non sono tutto.

Sarebbe come dire che Kalinic è più forte di Halaand, perchè ha fatto più gol in carriera.


----------



## sacchino (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E vabbè figurati...
> Per me è un altro fatto che mi induce a non credere più a nessuno. Gente che ne ha dette di ogni senza praticamente sapere nulla di certo.
> Poi evidentemente continui a non capire il mio punto di vista.
> Stiamo a casa per 80 anni così siete contenti...



In Italia ci sono 16 milioni di pensionati, 8 milioni di studenti e 4 milioni di statali ai quali economicamente non è cambiato nulla anzi hanno risparmiato, spero vivamente che per darmi gli 800 euro a Maggio taglino un po' di stipendi agli statali e le pensioni come in Grecia è inutile che protestino solo le partite Iva e i negozianti.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Burioni è un pagliaccio. Basti pensare che ha fatto uscire il suo libro in piena epidemia apposta



E' una macabra coincidenza.

Io il libro l' ho letto, a parte che è ben fatto, lo puo' comprendere anche un sasso.

Ma il capitolo coronavirus è monco, si capisce che il libro era già stato scritto.. il capitolo Coronavirus è stato aggiunto post.

Oltretutto va tutto in beneficenza ( in teoria)


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Remuzzi e Mantovani non si fanno vedere in TV, è un bell' azzardo da dire
> 
> Forse hai seguito poco, io li ho visti mille volte.
> 
> ...



1 ho riportato il sunto di un articolo..non sono valutazioni e parole mie
2 non credo proprio che il tuo esempio in questo caso sia calzante


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 1 ho riportato il sunto di un articolo..non sono valutazioni e parole mie
> 2 non credo proprio che il tuo esempio in questo caso sia calzante



Beh, io commentavo l' articolo, non te, allora, se non l' hai detto tu.

Io non voglio tirarmela, ma sono davvero informato a livelli da malato su questa cosa, e ti dico che ho ascoltato ore ed ore ( *con tanto interesse*) di interviste sia di Mantovani che Remuzzi, ti pare che me lo invento ?!


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, io commentavo l' articolo, non te, allora, se non l' hai detto tu.
> 
> Io non voglio tirarmela, ma sono davvero informato a livelli da malato su questa cosa, e ti dico che ho ascoltato ore ed ore ( *con tanto interesse*) di interviste sia di Mantovani che Remuzzi, ti pare che me lo invento ?!



No ci mancherebbe.
Stavo puntualizzando che qualsiasi cosa scritta nel post derivi dall’articolo. Te lo dico in riferimento a Mantovani.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ci mancherebbe.
> Stavo puntualizzando che qualsiasi cosa scritta nel post derivi dall’articolo. Te lo dico in riferimento a Mantovani.



Si si, è non era una critica in toto la mia infatti.

A me sia Mantovani che Remuzzi, "piacciono" davvero tanto. Si vede che sono mostri del lor campo.

Però sto notando una cosa, non so se concordi, che come capitava anche prima quando si parlava di calcio, iniziamo a trattare come ultimi degli idioti anche top esperti italiani nel campo della scienza...

I vari Galli, Gismondo, Burioni, Pregliasco ecc ecc.. ormai li trattiamo come mocciosetti , ma sono tutte persone "arrivate" nel loro campo.

Totali idioti non devono esserlo di sicuro.

Stiamo cascando nelle solite abitudini che "rovinano" il web.

Ok le critiche, ma in generale se guardi i social, il 90% delle persone, dopo 2 mesi di epidemia, pensa di saperne più di loro.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, è non era una critica in toto la mia infatti.
> 
> A me sia Mantovani che Remuzzi, "piacciono" davvero tanto. Si vede che sono mostri del lor campo.
> 
> ...



No qui dissento!
Se li stiamo trattando così (che poi io semplicemente non tengo conto delle loro parole) è perché loro se lo sono meritato con continui atteggiamenti “discutibili” per non dire altro. Del covid sappiamo poco e nulla e spesso lo dicono pure loro. Invece ogni giorno dobbiamo assistere a patetici show di gente (i virologi) che stanno vivendo un periodo di fama incontrollata e allora ne dicono di ogni: supposizioni spacciate per verità assolute, seconde ondate, tragicità varie, mai buone notizie, non decresce, non funziona nulla, solo il vaccino ci salverà, lascia danni a vita, non ci si immunizza, poi ci si immunizza, di tutto e di più. Il tutto basato su nessun fatto scientifico ed è questo quello che è gravissimo. Non se ne può più e ti dico che non ci stanno facendo una bella figura. Aggiungo che i virologi non hanno mai visto in vita loro un paziente...


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qui dissento!
> Se li stiamo trattando così (che poi io semplicemente non tengo conto delle loro parole) è perché loro se lo sono meritato con continui atteggiamenti “discutibili” per non dire altro. Del covid sappiamo poco e nulla e spesso lo dicono pure loro. Invece ogni giorno dobbiamo assistere a patetici show di gente (i virologi) che stanno vivendo un periodo di fama incontrollata e allora ne dicono di ogni: supposizioni spacciate per verità assolute, seconde ondate, tragicità varie, mai buone notizie, non decresce, non funziona nulla, solo il vaccino ci salverà, lascia danni a vita, non ci si immunizza, poi ci si immunizza, di tutto e di più. Il tutto basato su nessun fatto scientifico ed è questo quello che è gravissimo. Non se ne può più e ti dico che non ci stanno facendo una bella figura. Aggiungo che i virologi non hanno mai visto in vita loro un paziente...



Oh, e non ci vuole tanto a capirlo, eh!


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, e non ci vuole tanto a capirlo, eh!



Ma non dirlo a me...ogni tanto mi pare di vivere in una realtà parallela....

Aggiungo che loro più di tutti dovrebbero sapere che il metodo scientifico si basa sui fatti, sulle prove empiriche di ciò che si osserva nella realtà. Invece qua si usa il metodo televisivo...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come riporta il quotidiano “Il Tempo”, Scopus, la Bibbia della scienza, ha stilato
> una classifica dei virologi presenti nelle task force dei governi mondiali in lotta contro la pandemia.
> Viene valutato tramite un punteggio ( H -Index) l’attendibilità e il prestigio di tutti gli scienziati,
> tenendo conto di pubblicazioni, titoli accademici, citazioni ecc. Con questo criterio di valutazione,
> ...



Fauci ha dovuto sudare 7 camice per convincere Trump a non riaprire prima di pasqua... bisogna darne atto.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non dirlo a me...ogni tanto mi pare di vivere in una realtà parallela....
> 
> Aggiungo che loro più di tutti dovrebbero sapere che il metodo scientifico si basa sui fatti, sulle prove empiriche di ciò che si osserva nella realtà. Invece qua si usa il metodo televisivo...



Che è un metodo scientifico. Sparlare -> Confusione -> Visibilità -> Successo.

Funziona.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che è un metodo scientifico. Sparlare -> Confusione -> Visibilità -> Successo.
> 
> Funziona.



Appunto. Il metodo giornalistico/scandalistico: sputare verità senza nessun fondamento.
È pur sempre fatto in maniera scientifica


----------



## Andris (2 Maggio 2020)

non avevo dubbi che i migliori fossero quelli che lavorano nei reparti a contatto con i pazienti e i peggiori i ricercatori da salotto che hanno tempo quotidiano per interviste ovunque

peraltro chi fa presenza fissa come burioni prende migliaia di euro di gettone di presenza,a dir poco immorale.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No qui dissento!
> Se li stiamo trattando così (che poi io semplicemente non tengo conto delle loro parole) è perché loro se lo sono meritato con continui atteggiamenti “discutibili” per non dire altro. Del covid sappiamo poco e nulla e spesso lo dicono pure loro. Invece ogni giorno dobbiamo assistere a patetici show di gente (i virologi) che stanno vivendo un periodo di fama incontrollata e allora ne dicono di ogni: supposizioni spacciate per verità assolute, seconde ondate, tragicità varie, mai buone notizie, non decresce, non funziona nulla, solo il vaccino ci salverà, lascia danni a vita, non ci si immunizza, poi ci si immunizza, di tutto e di più. Il tutto basato su nessun fatto scientifico ed è questo quello che è gravissimo. Non se ne può più e ti dico che non ci stanno facendo una bella figura. Aggiungo che i virologi non hanno mai visto in vita loro un paziente...



Ma di che vuoi che si parli in TV oggi ?!

Preferisci sentire le opinioni della D' Urso o della Cipriani riguardo al virus?

Ovvio che in Tv si parli e solo e soltanto di questo, come è abbastanza ovvio che si chiamano virologi e medici a parlarne, come* è abbastanza ovvio che molti stiano approfittando* del loro momento di gloria che aspettavano da una vita, come è abbastanza ovvio che in una cosa "nuova" ognuno abbia le sue opinioni.

Sta a chi guarda farsi un' idea su ciò che ascolta.

Sono stato il primo a dire che in TV ci stanno troppo, ma se li hanno messi a capo di reparti dei più grandi ospedali d' Italia e in alcuni casi anche in America e altri paesi, non saranno tutti degli ebeti....

No?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma di che vuoi che si parli in TV oggi ?!
> 
> Preferisci sentire le opinioni della D' Urso o della Cipriani riguardo al virus?
> 
> ...



Eh ma se continuano a dire panzane senza prove che possiamo fare? A volte credo che o io non mi sappia spiegare o tu non legga bene quello che scrivo.
Ebeti non sono (alcuni di loro sono dei mediocri scienziati), presi dalla foga di parlare e primeggiare davanti le tv si. Il risultato è che non sono credibili, tutto qui. La fiducia a prescindere per me non esiste essendo io abbastanza pragmatico


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma se continuano a dire panzane senza prove che possiamo fare? A volte credo che o io non mi sappia spiegare o tu non legga bene quello che scrivo.
> Ebeti non sono (alcuni di loro sono dei mediocri scienziati), presi dalla foga di parlare e primeggiare davanti le tv si. Il risultato è che non sono credibili, tutto qui. La fiducia a prescindere per me non esiste essendo io abbastanza pragmatico



Io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma cosa vuoi che dicano se non opinioni personali o previsioni intrinsecamente fallaci?

L' alternativa è restare senza informazioni, zero totale.

Perché di una cosa di cui 3 mesi fa non si sapeva nulla, ovvio che si navighi nelle ipotesi.

Forse è il solito discorso, siccome io già mi aspettavo tutto ciò, passo per quello che "non capisce".
Io invece non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso che un gran casino, quindi manco mi sfiorano i tuoi pensieri, perché non c è appunto nulla che non mi aspettassi.

Non mi aspettavo cure, non mi aspettavo vaccini, non mi aspettavo ricette economiche miracolose, non mi.aspettavo verità inconfutabili da parte di nessuno.

Sarà per quello che non vengo mai colto impreparato e quindi difficilmente vengo preso dalle emozioni più forti.

Per generare "rabbia" o "delusione", si necessita di aspettative o speranze.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma cosa vuoi che dicano se non opinioni personali o previsioni intrinsecamente fallaci?
> 
> L' alternativa è restare senza informazioni, zero totale.
> 
> ...



È un tuo punto di vista ci sta.
Io non ti ho preso per uno che non capisce ma ho detto che forse non ci capiamo io e te e continuo a vedere che non ci capiamo. 
Qua non è un fatto di aspettative, qua è fatto che supposti scienziati non dovrebbero pontificare senza motivo perché alimentarmi solo panico in una situazione instabile e critica. Questo è tutto fango che gli si ritorcerà contro.
Poi buon per te che non avevi aspettative e sei stato Cassandra in questa situazione. Io chiedo solo chiarezza e serietà, cosa che sta mancando ai più alti livelli. Perché se io non ho manco l’idea di cosa ho davanti, evito di fare certezze ed elargire verità assolute (inesistenti poi). E rincresce che siano gli “scienziati “ a comportarsi come influcers di Instagram.
Per generare rabbia o delusione, bastano comportamenti disdicevoli come questi credimi. Forse abbiamo soglie di sensibilità diverse

Quindi a chiosa, le loro parole per me ad oggi valgono meno di ZERO


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' una macabra coincidenza.
> 
> Io il libro l' ho letto, a parte che è ben fatto, lo puo' comprendere anche un sasso.
> 
> ...



ti ricordo che io sono (anche) un editore  non raccontarle queste cose a me 

ps: scherzo è...


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma se continuano a dire panzane senza prove che possiamo fare? A volte credo che o io non mi sappia spiegare o tu non legga bene quello che scrivo.
> Ebeti non sono (alcuni di loro sono dei mediocri scienziati), presi dalla foga di parlare e primeggiare davanti le tv si. Il risultato è che non sono credibili, tutto qui. La fiducia a prescindere per me non esiste essendo io abbastanza pragmatico




Qui stiamo andando A SENSAZIONI. 
E ovviamente alla gente interessa di più quello che pensa un virologo piutosto che quello che pensa un giocatore di calcio. 
Esattamente come nel precampionato ci sono decine di opinionisti che scrivono di griglie di partenza. 
Nessuno sa come andranno le cose. Si va a sensazioni. 
Che poi chiaramente le sensazioni dei specialisti del calcio DOVREBBERO essere più interessanti delle sensazioni dei semplici tifosi. 
Ora è la stessa cosa. 
Magari tutti i virologhi stanno sbagliando. 
Ma sanno molte più cose di noi per potere analizzare la situazione. 
Ma questo non significa per forza che avranno ragione. 
Come Mirabelli ha fatto peggio di qualsiasi tifoso di questo forum, non è detto che loro ci prendono meglio di noi. 
Pero oggi io preferisco fidarmi del opinione di un virologo piutosto di un cantante/comico/poliziotto/politico/...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo andando A SENSAZIONI.
> E ovviamente alla gente interessa di più quello che pensa un virologo piutosto che quello che pensa un giocatore di calcio.
> Esattamente come nel precampionato ci sono decine di opinionisti che scrivono di griglie di partenza.
> Nessuno sa come andranno le cose. Si va a sensazioni.
> ...



Senza offesa ma questi paragoni non stanno né in cielo né in terra. Cioè ora l’opinione di uno scienziato è equiparabile a chi da pareri calcistici? Il calcio è una scienza?

Io non riesco a fidarmi di che dovrebbe parlare con cognizione di causa e invece spara un cumulo di pareri non supportate dai fatti. Cambiano idea ogni giorno e sono sempre davanti le telecamere a pietire un briciolo di notorietà. La pandemia non è il calcio se mi consenti....


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo andando A SENSAZIONI.
> E ovviamente alla gente interessa di più quello che pensa un virologo piutosto che quello che pensa un giocatore di calcio.
> Esattamente come nel precampionato ci sono decine di opinionisti che scrivono di griglie di partenza.
> Nessuno sa come andranno le cose. Si va a sensazioni.
> ...



Finalmente, iniziavo a preoccuparmi.

Sai quella sensazione dove entri al contrario in autostrada dove non capisci se sono gli altri ad essere contromano o sei tu? Ecco


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finalmente, iniziavo a preoccuparmi.
> 
> Sai quella sensazione dove entri al contrario in autostrada dove non capisci se sono gli altri ad essere contromano o sei tu? Ecco



Pazzo, poi il film l'ho guardato.
Terrificante


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pazzo, poi il film l'ho guardato.
> Terrificante



Ahaahah lo sapevo.
Io l' avevo visto quindici giorni fa.
È la prima volta che provavo la sensazione di vivere in un film.

Hai visto la scena finale? Come nasce una pandemia?
Io l'avevo persa la prima volta 

Era dopo i titoli di coda mannaggia.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finalmente, iniziavo a preoccuparmi.
> 
> Sai quella sensazione dove entri al contrario in autostrada dove non capisci se sono gli altri ad essere contromano o sei tu? Ecco


Stessa cosa vale per me


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma questi paragoni non stanno né in cielo né in terra. Cioè ora l’opinione di uno scienziato è equiparabile a chi da pareri calcistici? Il calcio è una scienza?
> 
> Io non riesco a fidarmi di che dovrebbe parlare con cognizione di causa e invece spara un cumulo di pareri non supportate dai fatti. Cambiano idea ogni giorno e sono sempre davanti le telecamere a pietire un briciolo di notorietà. La pandemia non è il calcio se mi consenti....



I loro PARERI non sono ANCORA SUPPORTATI (o al contrario I loro pareri non sono ancora sbuggiardati) dai fatti, dalla scienza perché ancora NON SI SA. 
La scienza oggi NON SA. 

E proprio per questo che si chiamano PARERI. 

Tu pensi che i scienziati abbiano zero immaginazione, zero pensieri e invece solo quando hanno trovato allora parlano?

Insomma tu vuoi qualcuno che ti dia risposte scientificamente sicure al 100% oggi o che stia zito fino a quando non ci saranno certezze. 
Mi sembra surreale. 

Che poi certi di loro ne approfittano per un guadagno personale e SICURISSIMO. 
Ma questo non c'entra nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> I loro PARERI non sono ANCORA SUPPORTATI (o al contrario I loro pareri non sono ancora sbuggiardati) dai fatti, dalla scienza perché ancora NON SI SA.
> La scienza oggi NON SA.
> 
> E proprio per questo che si chiamano PARERI.
> ...


Io voglio solo che non creino panico inutile sentendosi dei in terra. Tutto quI
Più parlano e più si sbugiardano...più sono ossessionati dalla ribalta e più vale zero il loro parere

Evidentemente è un concetto difficile da capire...


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io voglio solo che non creino panico inutile sentendosi dei in terra. Tutto quI
> Più parlano e più si sbugiardano...più sono ossessionati dalla ribalta e più vale zero il loro parere
> 
> Evidentemente è un concetto difficile da capire...



Se loro pensano che il virus non sparirà da solo cosa vuoi che ti dicono? 
Che sparirà da solo? 
Solo per fare contento te e chi vorrebbe meno panico? 

Ovviamente piu parlano e più rischiano di fare brutta figura. 
Ma è la gente che pende dalle loro labbre.
E la gente che vuole vederli in tv. E la gente che vuole sentire le loro opinioni. 

Ma il fatto che possano sbagliare non è nemmeno il segno che sono incompetenti. 

Per darti un altro esempio, scrivi "Tutte le volte che Einstein si era sbagliato" e vedrai che anche una delle più brillanti menti di sempre qualche granchio l'ha preso... Ma mica si va a dire che era un ciarlatano che non valeva nulla. 

Tutti possono sbagliare. Sopratutto quando si parla di dire come andrà il futuro.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Maggio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se loro pensano che il virus non sparirà da solo cosa vuoi che ti dicono?
> Che sparirà da solo?
> Solo per fare contento te e chi vorrebbe meno panico?
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi preoccupa è che c’è gente che pende dalle loro labbra...
La cosa che mi preoccupa è un paese che può andare in rovina per i pareri di questi qua


----------



## pazzomania (2 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti ricordo che io sono (anche) un editore  non raccontarle queste cose a me



Non lo sapevo, come si chiama la casa editrice? E che genere commerciate?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo sapevo, come si chiama la casa editrice? E che genere commerciate?



Sempre nel mondo della musica.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Maggio 2020)

L'h-index è buono per orientarsi, ma ha una portata relativa. Per fare un esempio, Roy Kerr, quello dei buchi neri rotanti, ha un index di 5.


----------

